# Sponsor a Super Saloons Racecar



## baksteen8168 (27/3/15)

Just wondering if the retailers would like to sponsor my In-Law's racecar. Events are televised on IgnitionGT on DSTV. Races are once a month.

He actually started on a twisp, but went back to stinkies as it wasn't giving him a satisfying vape. He regularly uses my Mechs when I am around him, but he doesn't want to take one of mine. When we finished the car last night, I joked and said we should put Vapecon's Sticker on the car. He said that he would have no problem with it if they sponsored him a vape. So the door is open.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (27/3/15)

Hey bud, send this through to the Vape King guys, sure they would look into it. 
cheers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/3/15)

Wow, the response has been awesome. I have 2 retailers already that are willing to add their name to the car. Will mention them as soon as they give me the go ahead.

In the meantime I would like to thank this community. From retailers to forumites, you are all amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

Awesome! We need a picture of the racing machine with logos. With the racing master vaping of course.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/3/15)

Andre said:


> Awesome! We need a picture of the racing machine with logos. With the racing master vaping of course.


Definitely! Will Post as soon as vinyl hits car. It is a bit short notice for the retailers to get vinyls made as the race is tomorrow, but all of them will definitely be up by the next race.


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/3/15)

A big thank you to...

Drumroll....

@KieranD - Who kindly sponsored a voucher to the In-Law and is currently scrambling to get vinyls made up for tomorrow. Thank you Vape Cartel 

(the second sponsor wants to keep it under wraps until all is finalized, but I can tell you that, like Cartel's sponsorship, it is awesome. Thank you, you know who you are  )

I think I now know what @kimbo felt like when everyone pitched in to help him. Once again, this comunity ROCKS!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/3/15)

So Race weekend is over. Raymond took 1st in class and 8th overall.

@KieranD - The vinyls looked good. 

@Andre - I could not get a pic of Raymond using my mod as by the time I got to him the top of his racing overall was down (as it was HELL hot at Kyalami), and no one wants to see that

All pics taken on a phone, will post proper ones of on track action as soon as I get them. Will also update on when the racing will be televised.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/3/15)

Ah, forgot to add. @KieranD is redesigning the vinyl to pop more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/3/15)

And here are some pics to give you an idea of what cars are in super saloons. These pics were taken by super salons's photographers - *Jannie Gerber 083 408 3548 or mellyn114@gmail.com* . www.supersaloons-mpc.com

Wesbank V8 aka Rolling Thunder lovers will like this






Raymond chasing another competitor






Raymond fixing something (or displaying incorrect seating position...  )

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/3/15)

Next Race is Zwartkops - 16 May

April is generally missed because of all the loooooong weekends.


----------



## Ashley A (30/3/15)

Oooh, I like this.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/3/15)

Ashley A said:


> Oooh, I like this.



Come through to the next race.


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/5/15)

So @KieranD sponsored my inlaw with a great kit and as promised, here are some pics. (now the toppie can finally use his own device  )






Thanks @KieranD - He loves the setup! he is currently vaping away on the Cowboy Apple Pie and Loves it!!






And off to Zwartkops this morning

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------

